# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Keloğlan Denizden Babam Çıktı

## Serdar102

KELOĞLAN DENİZDEN BABAM ÇIKTI
Geçmiş zamanlarda bir Keloğlan yaşarmış. Bu Keloğlan'ın bir de anası varmış. Başka kimi, kimsesi yokmuş. Keloğlan dağda, bayırda gezen, dereden, gölden su içen, işsiz, güçsüz bir gençmiş. Anası yat deyince yatar, kalk deyince kalkarmış. Sabahları tarhana çorbası içer, akşama kadar bahçede fare kovalarmış.
Günlerden bir gün anası Keloğlan'a fena kızmış: " A benim tembel oğlum, bırak fare peşinde koşmayı, çığlık atıp onları korkutmayı. Bak öğlene yemek yok. Evden oltayı al da git denizden balık tut. Hem öğlene hem akşama yemeğimiz olur. "
Bunun üzerine Keloğlan: " Ama ana, ben balık tutmayı bilmem ki. " deyince anası: " Balık tutmayı bilmiyorsun ama yemeyi biliyorsun. Şimdi sahilde balık tutanlar vardır. Sor, sana öğretirler. Haydi, rastgele. "
Keloğlan oltayı almış, denizin yolunu tutmuş. Sahilde balıkçılara sormuş, balık nasıl tutulur, öğrenmiş. Oltanın ucuna yem takmış, denize atmış. Bir saat beklemiş, sonunda oltanın ipi gerilmiş. Oltaya kocaman bir balık yakalandığı belliymiş. Balıkçılardan yardım istemiş. Balıkçılar, yardıma koşmuş, oltayı çekmişler ve hayretten donakalmışlar. Oltanın ucunda bir adam varmış, adam ayağa kalkmış.
Keloğlan: " Denizden babam çıktı. " diye bağırmış. Gitmiş babasına sarılmış.
Babası: " Yoksa sen benim oğlum Keloğlan mısın? " diye sormuş.
Keloğlan: " Evet baba, ben Keloğlanım. Sekiz yaşımdan beri seni görmedim. Anam, baban bir gün dönecek, derdi. İşte döndün. "
Balıkçılar: " Aman Keloğlan, denizden babam çıksa yerim derdin. Sakın babanı yeme. Onun yerine bu balıkları kızart, ye. " diyerek Keloğlan'a bir sepet balık vermişler.
Keloğlan'ın, babasıyla döndüğünü gören anasının sevincine diyecek yokmuş. Keloğlan tef çalmış, anasıyla babası oynamış. Öğle ve akşam yemeğinde balık yiyen Keloğlan, anası ve babası sonradan uyumak için odalarına çekilmişler. Sabahleyin uyanan Keloğlan babasını evde bulamamış. Ana, babam nerede, diye sormuş.
Anası:" Bilmem oğul, uyandığımda yatakta yoktu. Gelip bizim durumumuzu görüp gitti. " Keloğlan, nereye gitmiştir, deyince, anası: " Nereye gidecek oğul, denizden geldi, denize gitmiştir. "
" Ana, ben şimdi oltayı denize atsam yine denizden babam çıkar mı? "
" Hayır çıkmaz. Uyumadan önce baban bana bazı şeyler anlattı. Geldiği yerde rahatı yerindeymiş. Derdi, kederi yokmuş. Oğlum, dedi ağladı, beni de ağlattı. Sonradan ben uyumuşum, uyandığımda gitmişti. "
" Sence babamı bir daha görebilecek miyiz? "
" Görürüz de ne zaman görürüz bilmem. Oğlum denize ara sıra olta atsın, beni yakalamaya baksın dediydi ya kaç zaman sonra oltaya takılır bilinmez. Sen şimdi onu bunu boş ver de babanı gördüğünün keyfini sür. Herkese denizden babası çıkmıyor bilmiş ol. "

SON

----------


## Serdar102

DEĞİRMENCİ KELOĞLAN İLE ARAP
Eski zamanlarda bir Keloğlan yaşarmış. Bu Keloğlan tembellikten bıkmış. Arabın biriyle ortak olmuş ve bir değirmen satın almış. Keloğlan kısa zamanda değirmenciliğe alışmış. Gelen buğday, arpa ve mısırı değirmende öğütüp un yapıyor ve para kazanıyormuş. Bazı müşteriler para yerine öğütülen tahılın birazını değirmen hakkı olarak bırakırlarmış.
Keloğlan'ın ortağı arap gün boyu geziyor ve akşamüstü gelip hasılatı alıyormuş. Öğütülen tahılı arabasına yükleyip kasabada satıyormuş. Arap giderek zenginleşmiş. Keloğlan ise, fakir kalmış.

Aradan aylar geçmiş. Bakmış Keloğlan olacak gibi değil, arap kazancın hepsini alıyor. Araba oyun oynamaya karar vermiş. Arap geldiği zamanlar, bugün müşteri gelmedi, kazanç olmadı diyerek, hasılatı eve götürüp anasına vermiş. Öğütülen tahılı ambara saklamış. Bir yıl sonra arap değirmenden umudunu kesmiş ve Arabistan'a gitmiş. Keloğlan değirmende çok çalışarak zengin olmuş. Padişahın kızıyla evlenerek mutlu olmuş.

SON

------------------------------------------------
KELOĞLAN İLE KELAYNAK KUŞU
Vakti zamanında ülkenin birinde en güzel kel yarışması düzenlenmiş. Çok sayıda kelin katıldığı bu yarışmada Keloğlan ile Kelaynak finale kalmış. Keloğlan Kelaynak'ın güzel olduğuna inanıyormuş. Yarışmayı onun kazanacağını sanıyormuş ama buraya gelirken *n, birinci olmadan, ödülü almadan sakın gelme. Seni eve koymam bilmiş ol, demesini de hiç unutmamış. Ne yapıp edip yarışmayı kazanmalıymış.

Keloğlan ile Kelaynak geceyi geçirecekleri handa odalarına çekilmişler. Daha sonra Keloğlan Kelaynak'ın odasına gitmiş. Bakmış Kelaynak aynanın karşısına geçmiş kel kafasını kaşıyor. Keloğlan, sen güzelsin, sen benden güzelsin, sen en güzelsin, diyerek Kelaynak'ı övmeye başlamış. Bunun üzerine Kelaynak şişinmiş, kabarmış. Sonunda ayna çatlamış, Kelaynak patlamış. Kelaynak'tan kurtulan Keloğlan gidip odasına yatmış. Ertesi gün rakibi gelmediği için birinci seçilen Keloğlan yüz akçe ödülü alıp evinin yolunu tutmuş.

SON

------------------------------------------------
KELOĞLAN DAĞLAR PADİŞAHI
Bir varmış, bir yokmuş. Bir Keloğlan varmış. Bu Keloğlan zamanla büyüyüp gelişmiş. 20 yaşına girmiş. Mert, yiğit biriymiş ama çalışmayı sevmez, boş gezenin boş kalfası misali koca boyuyla gezer dururmuş. Garip anacığı çalış, para kazan dedikçe, para benim neyime, deyme ana keyfime, yazık olur emeğime, et doldur tabağıma, dermiş.

Günlerden bir gün Keloğlan iftiraya uğramış, kolculara yakalanmamak için, dağlara kaçmış. O yörenin beyi, Keloğlan'ı altınlarımı çaldı diye suçlarmış. Beyin baskısından yıllardır bıkıp usanan köylüler, Keloğlan'a ekmek, yemek götürerek onun dağları mesken tutmasını sağlamışlar. Bir iki derken, tarlalarda karın tokluğuna çalışmak istemeyen on köylü Keloğlan'ın çevresinde saf tutmuş. Keloğlan gücüne güç katmış ve bir gün adamlarıyla düze inerek beyi sindirip korkutmuş. Tarlalarda ırgatlık yapan köylüler, Keloğlan'ın yanına gelerek, sen çok yaşa emi Keloğlan diye bağırmışlar. Kolcular, Keloğlan'ın etrafını sarınca araya girerek Keloğlan'ı dağa kaçırmışlar.

Olanlardan haberdar olan o ülkenin padişahı tebdil kıyafet gelerek köylülerle konuşmuş, Keloğlan'la tanışmış. Onun iftiraya uğradığını anlamış. Sonradan kimliğini açıklamış ve Keloğlan'ı sarayına davet etmiş. Sarayda padişahın dünya güzeli kızını gören Keloğlan kıza aşık olmuş. Kız da ününü duyduğu Keloğlan'ı görür görmez sevmiş. Sonraki bir gün Keloğlan anasıyla gelerek padişahtan kızını istemiş. Padişah kızını Keloğlan'a vermiş. Düğün günü bey bir kenarda eğlenceleri izlerken, onun baskısından kurtulmuş olan köylüler oynamışlar, eğlenmişler. Yıllar sonra bile çocuklarına, torunlarına Keloğlan Dağlar Padişahı diyerek anılarını anlatmışlar.

SON

Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

----------

